# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  LG module update - more than 20 new models added 07/04/2017

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool LG module* *Update: v**13.45.1004  * *07/**Apr/2017*  **  *Added New Models:*  *LG-D620J* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-DM-01G* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-F240* - IMEI Repair*LG-F690K* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-H918* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock*LG-H961AN*   - Bypass & Remove FRP, Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change,   IMEI Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-K220*   - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI   Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-K430TR* - Bypass & Remove FRP, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock*LG-K500DSF*   - Bypass & Remove FRP, Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP   lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup /   Restore*LG-K535* - EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-M250N* - Bypass & Remove FRP, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock*LG-TP260* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-US996* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair*LG-VS985 4G* - SW Change, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-VS988* - Remove FRP lock  *Added 'EFS Clear Unlock' and 'Remove Screen Lock' for LG models:*  *LG L40 Dual* (LG-D157F) *LG L 40* (LG-D180F, LG-D160GO, LG-D160TR, LG-D165, LG-D165F)*LG G4s* (LG-H735MT),  *LG G4s Dual* (LG-H734)   * More information about the LG functions here:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

